
A startup accelerator for the world’s poorest - andreasklinger
https://medium.com/on-startups/ca9a1a6c9da0
======
Mikeb85
People in poor countries already have an incredibly entrepreneurial spirit.
They need to, hustling for themselves is what they need to do to get by, since
there are very few jobs.

To properly support these people, you need 3 things: \- Security \-
Infrastructure \- Capital

Generally, people in 3rd world countries are much more creative and
resourceful than we are, they just need an environment in which they can
flourish, and where they're not constantly worried about someone coming to
take everything away from them (in my wife's country, having any sort of
wealth guarantees you WILL be robbed - and the police are complicit, sometimes
committing the robbery themselves).

------
johnnyforeigner
One thing that strikes me, and which I think is important is that we focus
more on the fact that we could inspire a million x $10K a year companies
rather than a 100 x $1Bn dollar a year companies.

Focus on the microdevelopment aspect of this rather than the dreams of avarice
and VC ROI. I don't want to replicate a "Found it and Flip it" mentality.

I'd like to see a world where people start building businesses that they could
feasibly pass on to their children. Solid local businesses, (both tech and
traditional) using entrepreneurial tools to find and serve a need for the
community.

It keeps you honest if you always put the needs of your customers ahead of
your investors - who are usually looking for an exit. Continued customer
revenue demonstrates that you are continuing to deliver value over time.

This is the message we should be trying to spread in the developing world, not
get rich quick. Hasn't worked out so well for us, really.

That said - count me in.

~~~
SaintSal
I also see the potential for global companies -

Some of the stories I've heard around African Fintech point to a more grounded
approach, with systems built around political redundancy and growth coming
from old-fashioned cashflow.

I'm hoping to learn more about this, as there's potential for us to learn, not
just teach, and potential for these companies to jump the chasm into Western
markets, where the finance system is getting shakier.

Perhaps the first Antifragile Fintech startups will come from emerging
markets.

------
danso
I think the attention on the world's poor is great...and I'm not going to be
one of those naysayers who argue, "Poor people don't need smartphones they
need food"...but the OP is doing some serious forward-jumping here.

Let's assume that smartphones and tablets (and previously, cheap netbooks) are
as vital to the poor as they are to everyone else. What does that have to do
with enabling them to be the next "tech founders"?

In America, we have digital device wealth aplenty, and there's no clear
correlation that such availability to the middle class enables a corresponding
rise in valuable tech entrepreneurship. In fact, one might argue the opposite:
that tablets and on-demand-high-speed entertainment has made people more into
consumers (and snarky commenters) than producers.

Again, I think the attention toward the poor is great and much needed. I just
think the "let them make startups!" vibe is cognitively awkward.

~~~
SaintSal
Good point - that's why I really want to go and see for myself, and talk to
people who have. Also, I'll be watching the FirefoxOS marketplace for apps
that aren't ported from other mobile platforms, but built around grassroots
needs.

In the same way that the likes of M-PESA enabled a group of tech founders,
like in the pan-African transaction networks for example, there are untapped
needs in food distribution and other "last mile" inefficiencies where tech
could help. My feeling atm is that we can borrow lessons from vertical
accelerators like HealthBox, for example, and speed up the time to get to a
rapid field trial.

~~~
ajiang
One model you should consider is pairing up the poor (but with insight and
vision on the issues at hand) with tech talent from around the world. Tech
talent can be donated time either remotely or on-site as part of the founding
teams. At least in the near term, you can definitely speed up your development
cycle and time it takes for your accelerator to get results.

~~~
w_t_payne
I'd do it. (Am already, to an extent).

~~~
SaintSal
Thanks! How can I learn more about what you're doing?

~~~
w_t_payne
I have sent you an email to your "smile" address.

------
jlees
When I visited Kenya two years ago I was amazed at M-PESA's spread, and the
$99 Android phone had just launched there. If you're interested in disrupting
tech in Africa, I'd recommend a visit to Nairobi's iHub, it's am amazingly
energetic space: [http://www.ihub.co.ke/](http://www.ihub.co.ke/)

------
ph0rque
Love the idea, would love to invest (not an accredited investor, so would have
to wait for the JOBS act to go through, or to find another way to do so).
SaintSal, I've just emailed you about this.

~~~
SaintSal
The timing might be fine. There's a lot of pre-investment groundwork I'll need
to do, and ideally run an MVP, before there's an established investment
opportunity. Things going a bit mental atm, but I'm looking forward to getting
back to you on email! Thx!

------
SaintSal
I created an email list if anyone who wants to be updated:
[http://eepurl.com/FeE2z](http://eepurl.com/FeE2z)

------
marquis
On a related note, I'm looking for a good program to sponsor a child's
education. Most of what I find are run by church-affiliated groups which is
fine if the education is secular. Any suggestions would be welcome.

~~~
newsign
I've heard good thing about work done by AKDN and AKF ... they are so
reputable that they leverages every dollar received through matching grants
from leading donor agencies and partners, including the U.S. government, to
create a multiplier effect that stretches resources and amplifies the impact
of every donation....

[http://www.partnershipsinaction.org/content/donate](http://www.partnershipsinaction.org/content/donate)

[http://www.akdn.org/Content/928](http://www.akdn.org/Content/928)

~~~
SaintSal
"Our Academies programme is rooted in the conviction that effective indigenous
leadership will be the key to progress in the developing world... "

I like this attitude. A lot of our accelerator clients ask us with a kind of
cultural change, from bring protective of ideas, to being open and inclusive.
This is easier when there's a local community of experience tech founders to
connect - so we can include the new founders and they feel safe sharing.

I'm wondering how/if AKDN has a similar goal, or if they look for existing,
indiginous attitudes that help others take on the right attitudes...

------
ozh
Off topic: it seems that posts from medium.com are less often on front page
now. Sign of decline?

------
OvidNaso
EVERTHING changing in London sure looks similar to not very much changing. I
was in Bangkok 2 years ago and I must have had blinders on since EVERYTHING
changed. I think the only thing that hasn't changed is bullshit hyperbole.

